# Crowded Airspace



## 3rd Herd (14 Aug 2007)

It is kind of interesting when the air space in and around a desolate region starts getting crowded.

"Quickly and quietly, India is preparing to deploy a squadron of Mi-17 helicopters at the Ayni airbase in Tajikistan, possibly even before the end of this year. India's first real military outpost in a foreign land will give New Delhi a 'strategic' capability in energy-rich Central Asia..............Initially, two squadrons of MiG-29 fighter-bombers were to operate from Ayni, but the proposed Indian force was later downgraded to a single helicopter squadron. The final trilateral agreement does not explicitly provide for use of the base by the Indian Armed Forces..............................India's immediate plan, according to defence ministry sources, is be to deploy Mi-17 helicopters, as well as some Kiran trainer aircraft to train Tajik pilots, by the end of the year. But this is likely to be just a prelude to establishing a larger strategic imprint in a geography that India sees as crucial to its growing energy needs. Eventually, we may well see MiG-29s operating from the airbase."http://www.domain-b.com/aero/20070723_military.htm

"Russian and French military aircraft will be redeployed from the Dushanbe International Airport to a nearby airbase after it is completed, a state-run air carrier said Friday.........The Russian and French military contingents will be redeployed following the reconstruction of the Aini air base to the west of Dushanbe," said Firuz Khamroyev, first deputy general director of Tajik Air.

At present, Russian and French combat aircraft occupy the major part of the runway and taxiway strip at the international airport, which hampers its work, the official said.

The Aini military airfield, 20 kilometers (12 miles) west of the country's capital, will eventually host four Russian Su-27 Flanker fighters and two Mi-8 Hip transport helicopters, and a French contingent of three Rafale fighters, three Mirage military jets, and two C-130 Hercules transport aircraft."http://en.rian.ru/world/20070720/69363646.html


----------

